# si tu crois que, si vous croyez que + mode



## pythies

Si tu crois que j'ai l'intention? ou si tu crois que j'aie l'intention?
quelle est la bonne version?
merci
pythies


----------



## Maître Capello

L'indicatif me semble préférable : _S__i tu crois que j'*ai* l'intention…_ Mais je ne condamnerais pas forcément le subjonctif…

P.S.: Bienvenue sur les forums WR !


----------



## fetchezlavache

Moi, je condamnerais le subjonctif. L'indicatif est impératif, si j'ose dire !


----------



## Maître Capello

Je pense plutôt que cela dépend du contexte et du sens que l'on veut donner à la phrase. Si par exemple on doute de la réalité de l'hypothèse, le subjonctif sera préférable :

_Si tu crois que je sois indispensable, je viendrai t'aider_.


----------



## geostan

fetchezlavache said:


> Moi, je condamnerais le subjonctif. L'indicatif est impératif, si j'ose dire !



Pas du tout! Une proposition conditionnelle dans laquelle se trouve une forme de _croire que_ peut entraîner le subjonctif, bien qu'il ne soit pas obligatoire.

_Si tu crois que j'aie vol_é_ ton argent, tu te trompes._  me paraît tout à fait normal.


----------



## Nicomon

geostan said:


> _Si tu crois que j'aie vol_é_ ton argent, tu te trompes._ me paraît tout à fait normal.


À moi, non. Ici, quelqu'un a volé son argent et il/elle croit que c'est l'autre. Donc : _Si tu crois que (c'est moi qui) *ai* volé ton argent, tu te trompes_.

J'imagine à la rigueur : _Si tu crois que j'aie pu voler ton argent..._ et encore, je ne suis pas convaincue.

Pourquoi compliquer les choses, là où le subjonctif n'est pas obligatoire?


----------



## fetchezlavache

Il nous faudrait l'aide d'un grammairien, mais il me paraît hors de question d'utiliser le subjonctif. Malheureusement je n'ai pas les connaissances académiques nécessaires pour le prouver.

"si tu crois que je prenne, que j'aille prendre, des gants pour te parler" ? incorrect. 



> Si tu crois que j'aie volé ton argent, tu te trompes.


 incorrect.




> Si tu crois que j'aie pu voler ton argent...


 incorrect aussi.


----------



## Maître Capello

Selon Grevisse (§ 1126) :


> Quand les expressions marquant le doute et la  négation […] se trouvent […] dans une  proposition de condition, l’indicatif devient logique. Cependant, malgré la logique, le subjonctif reste  fréquent dans ces cas…


----------



## itka

Oui...fréquent...et non moins choquant.
_"Si vous croyez que nous ayons le temps de nous occuper de ça !"
"Si tu crois que je puisse t'aider..."_
Aïe, aïe, aïe, mes oreilles !


----------



## newg

Choquant, je dirai même plus très choquant.
Limite aussi choquant que "salut sa va?"... Quoique.

Plus sérieusement, je crois ne jamais avoir entendu cette formulation.


----------



## geostan

Nicomon said:


> À moi, non. Ici, quelqu'un a volé son argent et il/elle croit que c'est l'autre.  Donc : _Si tu crois que (c'est moi qui) *ai* volé ton argent, tu te trompes_.



Et si l'argent n'était vraiment pas volé, mais égaré...?


----------



## Montaigne

Si la proposition est affirmative, l'indicatif s'impose.
Si la proposition est négative ou interrogative, on emploiera le subjonctif ou le conditionnel.

Tu crois que je peux voler ton argent !
Tu ne crois pas que je pourrais voler ton argent.
Crois-tu que je puisse voler ton argent ?


----------



## CapnPrep

Pourquoi parlez-vous de propositions interrogatives et négatives, et d'expressions marquant le doute ? _Si tu crois que_ n'appartient à aucune de ces classes, mais le subjonctif n'en est pas moins admis. Il faut lire plus loin dans le paragraphe cité par M. Capello :


> Aux supports exprimant le doute ou la négation, on peut joindre les supports exprimant *une constatation, une certitude, une vraisemblance ou une probabilité*, quand ils sont accompagnés d’une négation (explicite ou implicite) ou quand ils sont soit dans une phrase interrogative soit dans une proposition de condition. […] Cependant, même dans ce cas, l’indicatif est possible si l’on veut marquer la réalité du fait.


 Et on trouve des exemples comme : (phrase interr.) _Crois-tu que je ne *sache* pas la vérité sur Dicky__ ?_ ; (prop. de condition) _Tous ont pris l’accent de Paris, s’il est vrai que Paris *ait* un accent en dehors du faubourg._


----------



## fetchezlavache

Je comprends, mais vos exemples n'ont rien à voir avec la phrase initiale, qui commençait par 'si tu crois que...'

Donc, je ne suis toujours pas convaincue et je maintiens que l'utilisation de l'indicatif est la seule possible.


----------



## Zeromy

D'apres le livre grammaire que j'utilise...
croire en forme positive, on applique toujours l'indicatif

"Je crois qu'il va venir'

croire en forme negative, on applique toujours le subjonctif

"Je ne crois pas qu'il aille venir"

Donc,pour la question de Pythies, la bonne version serait : Si tu crois que j'ai l'intention

cordialement,


----------



## newg

A la limite "Je ne crois pas qu'il vienne" ... Mais "Je ne crois pas qu'il aille venir" me semble un peu trop "lourd". 
Mais on reste toujours sur le même problème irrésolu... 
La formule du post reste bien "Si tu crois que je + mode" et non pas "Je crois que + mode".


----------



## CapnPrep

fetchezlavache said:


> Je comprends, mais vos exemples n'ont rien à voir avec la phrase initiale, qui commençait par 'si tu crois que...'


Oui : malheureusement on ne peut pas toujours trouver des phrases modèles pour tous les verbes dans tous les contextes imaginables. C'est la règle générale exposée par Grevisse qu'il faut comprendre : _croire_ fait bien partie de la classe des supports de constatation/vraisemblance/probabilité etc., et dans une proposition de condition, ces expressions-là admettent le subjonctif.

Rien ne vous oblige, vous, à l'admettre.


----------



## fetchezlavache

Sincèrement, "si vous croyez que j'aille admettre cette interprétation de Grevisse, vous vous trompez lourdement" ne vous choque pas ? Moi si. Vous utiliseriez cette formulation ? Moi non. Mais cela ne signifie pas que j'ai(e) raison. Ah les beautés de la langue française !


----------



## Maître Capello

Je crois que nous sommes tous d'accord sur le fait que nous emploierions spontanément l'*indicatif*.

Ce que nous (CapnPrep, geostan et moi-même) essayons (vainement ?) de vous dire, c'est que le subjonctif, quoique moins logique et moins courant, est également *possible*, c'est tout.

Il est également fait mention de cette construction au subjonctif dans la Grammaire comparative du français et de l'anglais à l'usage des anglophones : « Si tu crois que ce soit nécessaire, je le ferai. »

Phrase de Racine citée dans la _Grammaire comparée de la langue française_ : « Si vous croyez que je *puisse* vous être bon à quelque chose à Bourbon, n'en faites point de façon. »

_Expliquez-moi, si vous croyez que je *puisse* vous être utile_ (Baudelaire, _Lettres 1860_, à Poulet-Malassis).


----------



## Xence

> Va à la veillée si tu veux, Colomba; j'irai avec toi, *si tu crois que je le doive*, mais n'improvise pas; cela est inconvenant à ton âge, et... je t'en prie, ma soeur.


[Prosper Mérimée, _Colomba_ - Ch XII]


----------



## CapnPrep

Une petite remarque sur _aille admettre_, _aille venir_ : Employer le semi-auxiliaire du futur proche _aller_ au subjonctif est effectivement inhabituel (voir par ex. ce fil dans le forum FEG). Mais là encore on peut trouver des exemples littéraires (_Bon usage_ §820, a, 2) : _Mais, penses-tu réellement que j’aille mourir ? __Ah ! croyez-vous que j’aille dormir ?_ 

On peut se laisser choquer par ces phrases (comme par _si tu crois que + _subj.), et choisir de ne pas les imiter. Toutefois, pour les juger incorrectes il faut se baser sur autre chose qu'un avis personnel.


----------



## Nicomon

geostan said:


> Et si l'argent n'était vraiment pas volé, mais égaré...?


Il n'en demeure pas moins que celui ou celle qui ne trouve pas son argent croit qu'il (l'argent) lui a été volé.

_Tu crois que j'ai volé ton argent ! Eh bien tu te trompes. Tu l'as sans doute égaré._ À mon avis - et ce n'est que le mien - le _si_ ne modifie pas le verbe dans ce contexte.


Ma règle personnelle. Éviter le subjonctif partout où il n'est pas essentiel. Il alourdit le texte.


----------



## fetchezlavache

CapnPrep said:


> Toutefois, pour les juger incorrectes il faut se baser sur autre chose qu'un avis personnel.



Parfaitement exact, j'ai été trop hâtive. Mille pardons. Si nous parlions encore comme Racine ou Mérimée écrivaient, je n'aurais pas fait cette erreur. Encore une fois, toutes mes excuses au posteur initial.


----------



## 王耀华

Bonjour,

Quel temps vous utiliseriez dans la phrase suivante ?

Si vous croyez qu'il (pouvoir) vous aider, vous vous trompez.

Moi, je pense que peut/pourra/pourrait/puisse sont tous possibles.

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?

Merci.


----------



## Chimel

王耀华 said:


> Moi, je pense que peut/pourra/pourrait/puisse sont tous possibles.


Les trois premiers sont possibles, avec des nuances de sens selon le temps utilisé (il peut aider maintenant, plus tard ou éventuellement), pas le quatrième.


----------



## Maître Capello

Si, même le subjonctif est possible (cf. le début de ce fil avec lequel je viens de fusionner votre question).


----------



## 王耀华

Merci bien !


----------

